# ~*(PiC)*~ 550HP SUPERCHARGED BMW ///M5



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

and I thought my 450HP 540i is cool, this gentleman from SA comes to my site and post this message about his *S/C 550HP ///M5*. Check it out:

POST OF THE 550HP BMW ///M5

PICTURES OF THE 550HP BMW ///M5

Now I have been defeated! I want a S/C M5!!









Regards,
JIMMY
www.Jimmy540i.com


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*thought dinan M5 N/A --> ~500hp*

i thought the dinan M5 with no supercharger, just headers, airbox and exhaust was close to 500hp already?

or maybe that's just steve dinan's personal car/development mule.

just what i heard.


----------

